# Full-HD Player mit Athlon XP bauen



## uk3k (9. März 2009)

Hi,
Ich habe eine kleines Problem: Mein Vater hat sich ne HD-Cam gekauft und ich habe massive Probleme Filme von selbiger auf meinem Laptop abzuspielen, da selbiger mit einem Sempron Single Core @ 1,6GHz und ner Geforce Go6100 etwas sehr schwach ist. 720p geht noch mit hängen und würgen(90% CPU-Last) aber 1080p geht garnicht mehr.

Jetzt hatte ich die Idee, da ich noch einige Sockel A Boards sammt CPU rumliegen habe, einfach selbiges als HD-Player einzusetzen, indem ich mir ne HD2XXX/HD3XXX oder was ähnliches von Nvidia mit AGP dazu hole.

Die Frage ist natürlich, geht das? Dachte da an die Powerplay-Funktionen/UVD aktueller Grakas, die wenn ich richtig informiert bin, der (schwachen) CPU Rechenlast beim HD-dekodieren abnehmen.

Was brauch ich, damit das ganze lauffähig wird?
Reichen: 
1Gig DDR-400
Nforce 2/3 /Via KT800/ Sys931 Chipsatz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+/Athlon XP 2000+/AMD Athlon XP 2400+
ATI HD2XXX AGP oder neuer

Was genau davon muss es mindestens sein, wenns reichen würde? Bis auf die Graka hab ich alles sammt Towern und NTs da, darum wollte ich nicht unbedingt viel Geld ausgeben...

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2009)

hast du NUR schon ein board, und sonst nix? das lohnt sich IMHO nicht:

- sockelA-CPUs sind unverhältnismäßig teuer, da nur noch gebraucht erhältlich und von manchen "noobs" gesucht, die nicht wissen, dass es sich an sich nicht lohnt 

- DDR1-RAM ist doppelt so teuer wie DDR2

- AGP-karten sind deutlich teurer als gleichgute für PCIe. zB ne HD2400 oder 3450 für AGP kosten ca. 40€ - für PCIe grad mal 25€. 

- ganz neue grakas könnten auf so alten boards auch probleme machen, auch die treiberplege seitens der hersteller ist natürlich mies, da AGP an sich schon lange gestorben ist.


es wäre meiner meinung nach klüger und evtl. billiger, sich ein absolutes einsteigersystem zB auf sockel775-basis zu holen, oder AM2+ nicht zuletzt, da so ein system stromsparender wäre!

vlt. würde dann sogar eine onboard-grafik eines modernen boards reichen, und wenn nicht, kannst du immer noch ne PCIe-karte holen, die wie gesagt deutlich billiger ist als eine gleichwertige für AGP. 

ich würd deine idee nur dann durchziehen, wenn dir NUR die grafikkarte fehlt. aber ansonsten... ggf. würde es noch nicht mal klappen mit der leistung, dann hättest du rel. viel geld für nix investiert.


----------



## uk3k (10. März 2009)

Es fehlt nur die Graka, bei der habe ich auch an ne Gebrauchte bei eBay oder hier im Forum gedacht.

Die Boards, RAM, alle aufgezählten CPUs, Fast ein dutzend Netzteile, Highspeed-USB Karten, 2 Midi und ein Big Tower sowie IDE Platten habe ich alles da.

Es fehlt also wirklich nur die Graka. Und ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit nem Komplettunterbau uas CPU/Board/RAM/GPU deutlich unter 100€ bleiben kann^^.

Ich brauch den Player aller 2 Wochen mal für ein paar Stunden am Wochenende, also würde sich von daher sowieso kein kompletter Unterbau rechnen. Strom ist mir Wurst, den bezahlt ja mein Vater, da ich meine eigene Wohnung weit weg habe. Sonst würde ich auch meinen Spielerechner nehmen, aber darauf schaut sichs so schlecht wenn der über 350km weit weg steht^^

Und da ich gerne bastel und vor allem viel alte Hardware rumliegen habe, hatte ich mir halt überlegt, die Sache so zu lösen. 
Paar Treiberprobleme können mich da eher weniger schocken, hab ich schon andere Sachen gelöst

Die Frage besteht aber weiterhin: Würde es sio eine Konfiguration überhaupt schaffen?

mfg


----------



## STSLeon (10. März 2009)

Denke mit einer HD 3850 AGP dürftest du keine Probleme haben, was das decodieren / wiedergeben von Full-HD Material angeht. Wahrscheinlich kommst du auch mit einer kleineren hin, wie einer HD 3450.


----------



## Xion4 (10. März 2009)

Mein Tip, verkaufe die Sockel A Sachen über Ebay, und leg das Geld in ein x24850e athlon und nem HD3300 Mainboard= Problem gelöst.


----------



## uk3k (10. März 2009)

Würde es prinzipiell nicht auch ne 2400/2600 tun? 
Oder war der Radeon 600 zu langsam?




Xion4 schrieb:


> Mein Tip, verkaufe die Sockel A Sachen über Ebay, und leg das Geld in ein x24850e athlon und nem HD3300 Mainboard= Problem gelöst.


Wozu? Alleine ein entsprechendes Board kostet über 100€...
Ich will auf dem Teil Filme schauen, nicht zocken  Außerdem bekomme ich für die Boards zu wenig, für den RAM genauso. Die NTs sind nicht ATX2.0 geschweige denn S-ATA kombatibel. Und die CPUs alleine bringen nicht genug Asche für Board/RAM/CPU/GPU. Asso, glaube nicht, dass jemand ernsthaftes Interesse an teilweise über 10 Jahren alten Towern haben wird 

mfg


----------



## Xion4 (10. März 2009)

Naja, übers Forum den HD3200 Chipsatz und ne AM2 CPU + 2GB Ram solltest unter 100€bleiben.Und der HD3200 reicht für HD, brauchst keine zusätzliche GPU.


----------



## uk3k (10. März 2009)

Das ich dann keine extra GPU bräuchte weiss ich.

Aber ein passendes NT müsste warscheinlich noch her.
Bietet AMDs 780er Chipsatz noch IDE? Sonst fehlt nämlich auch ne passende Platte^^

Ok, ich lass es jetzt einfach mal drauf ankommen: 
An ne HD3450 AGP würde ich für maximal 50€ kommen. Inklusive Garantie, Versand & Neu.

*Gibts jemand im Forum, der für 50€, inklusive Versand, eine AM2 Plattform mit AMD 3200 OnBoard-GPU, kombatiblen AMD Prozessor(incl. Kühler) und 1 Gigabyte DDR-2 RAM loswerden will?*

Alternativ würde ich mich natürlich auch sehr über Angebote <50€ für ne gebrauchte HD3XXX AGP freuen 

Wobei es mir trotzdem in den Fingern juckt, zu sehen ob es eine Atlon XP Plattform schaffen würde^^

mfg


----------



## STSLeon (10. März 2009)

Wenn du doch neu einkaufen solltest, dann sieh dir mal die Gigabyte Mainboards an. Die sind noch relativ gut bestückt was IDE Steckplätze angeht


----------



## uk3k (10. März 2009)

Ich bleib dabei, dass mir nicht ganz einleuchtet, warum ich soviel mehr Geld für etwas ausgeben soll, dass ich schon (von der Graka abgesehen) zu Hause stehen habe.

Bitte vergiss auch nicht: Der "Player" wird höchstens aller 2 Wochen mal für ein paar Stunden genutzt. Zum HD-Filme und DVD schauen. Mehr nicht. Da kommt kein Internet dran, keine große Festplatte rein und es wird daran höchstens mal ne Runde Solitär gespielt werden. Mehr nicht und auch nichts anderes. Als OS kommt Windows XP drauf und das wars.

Wenn ich unbedingt was neukaufen wöllte, wäre das für meinen Spielerechner. Der reicht mir aber^^ Wenn er das eines Tages nicht mehr macht, kommen der Q6600 sammt Board, RAM etc in meinen Heimserver. Der Celeron S430 und sein Board aus meinem Heimserver würden dann vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht, in den HD-Player wandern.

Der Gedanke hinter der Sache ist nach wie vor für so wenig Geld wie irgend möglich einen Rechner zum DVD-Player zu machen der mir auch die selbstgedrehten 1080p Filmchen meines Vaters abspielen kann. Bevorzugt! auf der Basis eines Athlon XP, da mich interessiert ob das Ergebnis in der Praxis tatsächlich schnell genug wäre um fast nur mit der GPU 1080p-Material zu dekodieren. 

Es geht weder um Silent-Computing noch um Stromaufnahme noch um Spieletauglichkeit. Zukunftssicher brauchs auch nicht sein, da sich der Verwendungszweck nicht ändern wird. Oder zumindest erst wenn die HD-Richtlinien sich nach oben korrigieren

Ich bin dir dankbar für deine Ratschläge, habe aber immer noch nur eine einzige Aussage zu meiner eigentlichen Frage bekommen....

mfg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2009)

Das problem ist,das der hd-content nicht automatisch beschleunigt wird.Du brauchst da entsprechend ein programm dafür (z.b. powerdvd) und selbst diese beschleunigen nur blueray wiedergabe.Bei mkv-und avi-files zum beispiel hast du schon pech.Wenn das file nun aber nicht h264+ sondern per divx komprimiert wurde,sollte die rechenpower wieder reichen.
720p-videos kannst du mit dem athlon xp sicherlich halbwegs abspielen,aber füe 1080p sehe ich schwarz (nur auf der cpu schafft das mein x2 4450e @ 2ghz gerade so)


----------



## uk3k (10. März 2009)

naja, also mal angenommen ich habe einen mkv Container, der den VC-1 Codec beinhaltet. Dann Würde die Sache doch schon wieder von PowerDVD unterstützt oder?

Für DivX und DVD reichts locker, das weiss ich noch aus Erfahrung^^

Aber schön dass mal jemand aus Erfahrung spricht...Gibts da noch mehr von?

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2009)

es gibt boards für sockel775 mit onboardgrafik für 30-35€, mit DVI 40-45€. vlt. mal erkundigen, ob und welche onbooardgrafik da reichen würde. und falls das nicht reicht: AMD 3450 kostet für PCie wie gesagt nur 25€. 

1GB DDR2-RAM kosten keine 10€

ein dualcore celeron kostet 40€.

sind dann selbst bei ner neuen grafikkarte nur 100€, und das reicht dann SICHER. 


die sache is halt die, dass vlt deine athlon CPU trotzdem nicht reicht, dann hast du ne AGP-karte für 45-50€ +Versand gekauft, die du nicht brauchst. auf der anderen seite sind einzelteile relativ begehrt, d.h. für sockelA CPU und RAM und board kriegst du bestimmt deine 50-60€.


also, mein rat wäre: FALLS du vor ort die karte kaufen und auch wieder zurückgeben kannst, dann versuch es. aber ansonsten bekommst du für unter 100€ board, CPU + RAM, die wahrsch. reichen, ansonsten evtl. noch ne graka für 25€. und die alten teile alle verkaufen.



ps: woran willst du den PC dann überhaupt anschließen?


----------



## uk3k (10. März 2009)

An den FullHD Beamer der auf meinem Couchtisch steht^^ Vatern hatte den im Zuge der Cam mitgekauft, allerdings festgestellt dass sein 4 Jahre altes Macbook zu lahm ist und er ironischerweise für nen BR-Player zu geizig ist 

So bin ich auch auf die Idee gekommen

Naja, habe grad mit nem Kumpel geredet, der meinte er hätte noch ne HD3irgendwas für AGP rumliegen. Der würde sie mir leihweise geben. Ich probier das erstmal, vll gehts ja. Melde mich dann deshalb nochmal, weil interessieren tuts mich weiterhin^^

Eigentlich müsste bei mir eh mal ein neues Laptop an den Start, eventuell erübrigt sich das Problem dann bereits. Oder BlueRay-Player werden bezahlbar...

mfg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2009)

uk3k schrieb:


> naja, also mal angenommen ich habe einen mkv Container, der den VC-1 Codec beinhaltet. Dann Würde die Sache doch schon wieder von PowerDVD unterstützt oder?


Das problem ist,das powerdvd nicht mit dem mkv-container klar kommt.Dafür müßtest du den vlc oder den per codec nachgerüsteten mplayer nehmen.Beide beschleunigen aber wieder keine hd-wiedergabe.Das ist das ganze problem mit hd und der hardwarebeschleunigung.
Wenn ich mal orakel spielen darf,würde ich dir prophezeien das in 4-5 jahren dann vieleicht eine allgemeine hd-beschleunigung wie für das dvd-format verfügbar ist.



> Für DivX und DVD reichts locker, das weiss ich noch aus Erfahrung^^


Ich meinte divx komprimierte hd-filme in hd-auflösung...


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2009)

uk3k schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe eine kleines Problem: Mein Vater hat sich ne HD-Cam gekauft und ich habe massive Probleme Filme von selbiger auf meinem Laptop abzuspielen, da selbiger mit einem Sempron Single Core @ 1,6GHz und ner Geforce Go6100 etwas sehr schwach ist. 720p geht noch mit hängen und würgen(90% CPU-Last) aber 1080p geht garnicht mehr.


Schneller als 'nen Sockel A System ist er aber, hier brauchst nur 'ne bessere Grafikkarte reintun und gut ist.
BTW: ich geh mal davon aus, das es sich um einen S754 Sempron handelt, oder??


uk3k schrieb:


> *Gibts jemand im Forum, der für 50€, inklusive Versand, eine AM2 Plattform mit AMD 3200 OnBoard-GPU, kombatiblen AMD Prozessor(incl. Kühler) und 1 Gigabyte DDR-2 RAM loswerden will?*


Nicht mehr, aber so ein ECS A780GM-A mit kleinem Sempron, kannst durchaus für 50€ inkl Versand mit CPU bekommen.

Musst halt etwas schauen und das nehmen, was nicht soo beliebt ist.


----------



## uk3k (10. März 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schneller als 'nen Sockel A System ist er aber, hier brauchst nur 'ne bessere Grafikkarte reintun und gut ist.
> BTW: ich geh mal davon aus, das es sich um einen S754 Sempron handelt, oder??
> 
> Nicht mehr, aber so ein ECS A780GM-A mit kleinem Sempron, kannst durchaus für 50€ inkl Versand mit CPU bekommen.
> ...



Hmmm, mit ECS hab ich sehr schlechte Erfahrung Aber ich schau mal, danke für den Tip. Eventuell such ich auch mal bei eBay nach nem gebrauchten DC-System auf das dann einfach ne passende PCIe-Karte draufkommt. 

Dass der Sempron schneller ist mein alter 2400+ glaub ich bald nicht. Immerhin ist der Sempron nur ein lahmer Laptopprozzi, der in nem 2,5 Jahre alten Laptop sitzt, der damals schon nicht mit Performance geglänzt hat. Ist übrigens Sockel 1 (oder so ähnlich hies der) da wie gesagt Laptop. Das ganze mit dem lahmen NForce MCP51 kombiniert ist halt etwas...."träge"....
Soll heisen an meinem Laptop wird da nicht viel zu holen sein, nicht zuletzt weil daran ne Digitale-Videoschnittstelle zur Außenwelt fehlt....

mfg


----------



## uk3k (15. April 2009)

So, um mal ein kleines Update mit großen Problemen zu bringen

Die Idee mit dem Athlon XP habe ich mir aus dem Kopf geschlagen, die 3 CPUs werden demnächst bei eBay vertickt.

Statt dessen habe ich meinem etwas betagten Laptop einen Dualcore und 2 weitere Gigabyte RAM gegönnt. Jedoch sind dadurch neue Probleme auf mich zugekommen. 720p lief unter Win Vista x64 relativ flüssig, 1080p gar nicht. Also habe ich heute wieder mein XP Pro aufgespielt, da es unter Vista unter anderem Probleme mit meinem Grafikchip gab: Keinen passenden Treiber. Ferner ist es völlig unmöglich Simatic Step 7, welches ich für die Arbeit brauche unter 64Bit geschweige denn Vista zu installieren.

Unter dem XP laufen alle 720p Clips die ich besitze flüssig, die 1080p ruckeln jedoch immer noch sehr stark bis hin zu Standbild. Der Ton läuft flüssig.

Die Frage die sich mir jetzt stellt, ist relativ simpel:  Was zum Geier ist da zu langsam, da bei 1080p-Wiedergabe die CPU-Last unter Vista bei ~70%, unter XP bei ~50% liegt, aber jeweils kein flüssiges Bild zu bekommen ist.

Mir ist klar, das mein Laptop das Bild eh skalieren muss damit es aufs Display passt, aber eine flüssige Wiedergabe wäre doch wünschenswert.

Aktuelle Config:
MSI Megabook M670 (Bj 2006)
15,4" Display @ 1280x800px
AMD Turion 64 @ 2x1.8GHz
NVidia MCP51 Chipset
3096 MByte DDR2-677 RAM (1024/2048 Riegel)
NVidia GeForce Go 6100
Samsung HM320JI 320GByte S-ATA2 @ 5400RPM
Win XP Pro SP2 
VLC-Player 0.9.8a
Dualcore Optimizer
und soweit wie möglich aktuelle Treiber

Wie gesagt: Was an der Config ist zu langsam um 1080p Clips wiederzugeben?

mfg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. April 2009)

Das problem wird darin liegen,das mkv nicht hardwarebeschleunigt wird.Bei meinen versuchen habe ich fest gestellt,das man für 1080p-videos diesen formates wenigstens einen dualcore mit 2,2 ghz benötigt (x2 4450 herunter getaktet).Als betriessystem kahm allerdings vista x64 zum einsatz.Wenn ich nach deiner aussage gehe scheint es aber den vorteil zu haben,das es auf beiden kernen dekodiert auch wenn dabei keine 100% auslastung zusammen kommen.
Es währe vieleicht besser,wenn du deine filme nach divx konvertierst,da dieses beim dekodieren nicht so aufwändig ist.Dafür ist das bild allerdings auch nicht so scharf (divx sollte aber auch hd-auflösungen nehmen)


----------



## P37E (16. April 2009)

hi, finde es schade das du es nicht weiterhin mit dem athlon versuchst, hätte mich auch interessiert 

welches programm nutzt du um deine videos abzuspielen? das problem ist das z.B. standard Vlc bei mir nur einen core nutzt und da kommt z.B. mein Laptop mit eigentlich 2x2 ghz auch ins stocken. 
Als Empfehlung für nen guten codec, den ich z.B. mit Mediaportal nutze geb ich dir ma ffdshow als Tip.
Ist zwar am Anfang nich ganz so einfach aber durch die freie Wahl bei wirklich allen Optionen- und bildverbesserungen ein gutes "Programm" um alles überall zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## uk3k (16. April 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das problem wird darin liegen,das mkv nicht hardwarebeschleunigt wird.Bei meinen versuchen habe ich fest gestellt,das man für 1080p-videos diesen formates wenigstens einen dualcore mit 2,2 ghz benötigt (x2 4450 herunter getaktet).Als betriessystem kahm allerdings vista x64 zum einsatz.Wenn ich nach deiner aussage gehe scheint es aber den vorteil zu haben,das es auf beiden kernen dekodiert auch wenn dabei keine 100% auslastung zusammen kommen.
> Es währe vieleicht besser,wenn du deine filme nach divx konvertierst,da dieses beim dekodieren nicht so aufwändig ist.Dafür ist das bild allerdings auch nicht so scharf (divx sollte aber auch hd-auflösungen nehmen)



Dass mkv nicht Hardwarebeschleunigt wird ist mir klar, würde bei ner GF Go 6100 aber eh keinen Unterschied machen 

Nen anderen Player werd ich mal testen, hat da da jemand ein paar Beispiele an der Hand, welche Player Dualcore-Support haben?

Umkonvertieren fällt aus, erstens dauerts zu lange und zweitens müsste ich dann  alle Daten doppelt bereitstellen, da ich die Clips normalerweise auf meinem großen Rechner schaue, welcher keine Probleme macht^^ Wenn ich allerdings außer Haus bin oder wie am Anfang des Threads beschrieben sollte HD-Wiedergabe auch aufm Laptop funktionieren.

ffdshow könnte ich auch im VLC einbinden, der akzeptiert mittlerweile Drittanbietercodecs, würde ja aber den fehlenden DC-Support nicht ersetzen...

Mit dem Athlon, naja, vll schau ichs mir nochmal an, aber die nächsten Wochen wird da nix, weil wegen mal wieder Wohnungswechsel ansteht...

mfg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. April 2009)

uk3k schrieb:


> Nen anderen Player werd ich mal testen, hat da da jemand ein paar Beispiele an der Hand, welche Player Dualcore-Support haben?


Hast du es den schon mal mit dem mediaplayer versucht?Wenn du das Vista Codec Package installierst,dann spielt der eigentlich alles ab.Bei mir macht er es jedenfalls,zumal ich damit meine mkv`s abspiele.



> Umkonvertieren fällt aus, erstens dauerts zu lange...


Der war gut...Wenn deine sig stimmt,dann hast du einen 3,6 ghz quad. Für den sollte es eigentlich kein problem darstellen 1,5h film in 30-45 min. um zu komprimieren.Einzig die programme,die mkv als source nehmen,sollten dünn gesäht sein...


----------



## uk3k (17. April 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hast du es den schon mal mit dem mediaplayer versucht?Wenn du das Vista Codec Package installierst,dann spielt der eigentlich alles ab.Bei mir macht er es jedenfalls,zumal ich damit meine mkv`s abspiele.
> 
> Der war gut...Wenn deine sig stimmt,dann hast du einen 3,6 ghz quad. Für den sollte es eigentlich kein problem darstellen 1,5h film in 30-45 min. um zu komprimieren.Einzig die programme,die mkv als source nehmen,sollten dünn gesäht sein...



Ja die Sig stimmt 
ABER: Erstens finde mal ein Tool das Multicore Support bietet und mkv/m2ts als Source akzeptiert...Zweitens habe ich keine Lust jeden Clip erst umzuwandeln, falls ich ihn mal aufm Laptop wiedergeben will...

Außerdem kotzt mich bei den meisten Konvertern an, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, das Seitenverhältnis für eine beliebige Auflösung beizubehalten ohne den Taschenrechner auszupacken. Ferner fehlt sehr oft die Möglichkeit einfach nur die Bitrate des Videostreams zu reduzieren.

Was den WMP anbetrifft: Da mir der WMP11 eindeutig zu unübersichtlich ist, bin ich nach wie vor überzeugter Nutzer des WMP10, wenns denn schon der WMP sein muss. Da gibts aber auch wieder Probs. Der WMP10 nutzt nur einen Kern, schafft es allerdings mit Haali MKV Splitter und ffdshow einen 1080p Clip wiederzugeben. Zumindest solange keine schnell bewegten Szenen sind, da ruckelts nämlich schon wieder

Habe nochmal exzessiv gegoogelt und mal den DivX-Player 7.1 getestet. Der nutzt beide Kerne gleichmäßig, benötigt allerdings wieder Unmengen an Rechenpower. Auf jeden Fall gehts damit relativ gut, auch bei schnell bewegten Szenen verschluckt sich mein Laptop jetzt nur noch selten. So 200MHz mehr pro Core wären allerdings nicht verkehrt. 
Gibts da ne brauchbare Softwarelösung außer Clockgen?<--damit komm ich nicht zu recht, kp warum.

mfg


----------



## der Jo (17. April 2009)

ich glaub eher dein laptop kommt mit clockgen nicht zurecht, denn eigentlich ist das doch nur regler verschieben --> ok drücken
wenn dann noch bild da ist hats geklappt...

oder war das setfsb? das wäre dann mein vorschlag für software oc


----------



## uk3k (17. April 2009)

Meinte eig SetFSB^^

Und wie bekomm ich da raus welchen Taktgeber ich habe?

mfg


----------



## P37E (17. April 2009)

ffdshow inm verbindung mit haali media splitter "matroska" nutze ich aufm htpc das nutzt beide kerne


----------



## uk3k (17. April 2009)

P37E schrieb:


> ffdshow inm verbindung mit haali media splitter "matroska" nutze ich aufm htpc das nutzt beide kerne



Wie gesagt: Mitm WMP10 wird bei mir nur 1 Kern genutzt, denke mal es scheitert da einfach an der Version des Players...

mfg


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (17. April 2009)

Hi,
hast du es schon einmal mit dem zoom player und dem mkv_codec probiert?
Ich weis jetzt nicht mehr wie der codec richtig heißt aber ich lad ihn mal im Anhang hoch, du solltest allerdings evtl. den vlc mit einstellungen deinstallieren, dann lief das alles bei mir ohne probleme auch in 1080p.


----------



## P37E (20. April 2009)

uk3k schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Mitm WMP10 wird bei mir nur 1 Kern genutzt, denke mal es scheitert da einfach an der Version des Players...
> 
> mfg



deswegen ja n anderen player benutzen, oder wie meinst das jetzt?


----------



## uk3k (7. Mai 2009)

Sodele, es gibt mal wieder was neues^^

NAchdem ich letzte Woche im Krankenhaus lag und völlig frustriert festgestellt habe, dass HD-Play auf meinem Laptop doch nicht so richtig geht, habe ich jetzt endlich ne brauchbare Lösung gefunden, die wirklich zufriedenstellend ist.

Der DivX Player hat versagt, da er zwar flüssiges Bild liefert aber mit keinem Directshow-Audio-Decoder sauberen syncronen Ton schafft. Außerdem frisst der unmengen an RAM, tippe mal auf nen Bug, da er innerhalb von 30 Minuten meine 6GByte RAM aufm Spielerechner vollfrisst.

Der WMP10 schafft mit ffd-tryouts weder flüssiges Bild noch syncronen Ton, ist aber immerhin Störgeräuschfrei.

Der BSPlayer hat auch mit asyncronem Ton zu kämpfen, Nero Showtime ebenso, der Zoom player krankt an ähnlichen Problemen und VLC ist ja bekanntlich zu langsam.

Viel Googln später habe ich jetzt endlich die optimale Lösung gefunden:
Coreavc in Verbindung mit dem WMP11. Super Bild, syncroner klarer Ton und absolut flüssige 1080p Wiedergabe auf meinem Laptop mit Turion 64 X2 @ 1.8GHz/Core

Die Grundidee mit dem Athon XP bleibt jetzt doch betstehen, organisiere gerade an der Graka fürn AGP-Slot herum 

mfg


----------

